# DRI claims win in lawsuit against Timeshare Exit companies



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2019)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-succeeds-permanent-injunction-172600462.html



> The lawsuit, filed in a Tennessee federal court, has resulted in a final permanent injunction order against remaining defendants William Michael Keever and Castle Venture Group. The order bars these defendants from communicating with any Diamond Resorts timeshare owners and it will cease operations. This follows a previous ruling by the Supreme Court of Tennessee that resulted in permanent injunctions against Castle Law and Judson Wheeler Phillips, former senior partner with Castle Law, and the disbarment of Phillips, for misleading and defrauding timeshare customers.



wow!


----------



## CPNY (Jul 11, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-succeeds-permanent-injunction-172600462.html
> 
> 
> 
> wow!


Big wow! 

I remember getting the calls to sell my timeshare many years ago. “We have a buyer in Europe who wants your timeshare for $40,000. You need to pay us to list it so we can sell it to him”

Uhhhhh why do you need to list it? I thought you “had a guy”. How about this, sell it to him and send me the check for $39,605 less your “listing fee” 

I wish the exit companies would call me. I’d have so much fun with them


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 12, 2019)

If anyone is going to scam our members, it will be us!

Diamond


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 12, 2019)

mj2vacation said:


> If anyone is going to scam our members, it will be us!
> 
> Diamond



Exactly, hard to pick a dog in this fight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Exactly, hard to pick a dog in this fight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



There is no fighting in the War room!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 12, 2019)

mj2vacation said:


> If anyone is going to scam our members, it will be us!
> 
> Diamond



This was exactly my thoughts while reading the article.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2019)

bit of a recap of this from the orlando sentinel, with a bit more background info..and a link to TUG!

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190719-3zvqhr46yjcnplwm33fyhgm3iy-story.html

so be sure to click/like/etc the page or send the author a note thanking them for promoting TUG in their article, the more that happens the more owners find us!


----------

